# Another "What beginner Mod" threads



## Dietz (23/4/18)

Hello!

I know this has been discussed before, but due to all the new models every month I have to ask,

I have a lady at work who has been interested in Quitting stinkies for the sake of her kids. Now I know that the 1st device can be make or break, So I need advice here.

- MTL
- Good lasting coils (She does not want to build)
- Good battery
- Somewhere around (but hopefully under) R500
- She wants to stay in her monthly budget for a box of smokes a day
- I dont think a Nic salt device would be best as I will more than likely have to make her some juice too (due to affordability)

What can you recommend as the best value for money (MTL) Starter Kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/18)

For me, the Joyetech Ego AIO Eco.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (23/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Hello!
> 
> I know this has been discussed before, but due to all the new models every month I have to ask,
> 
> ...


I would recommend what you say is not best.

A nic salt device depending on which one does mimic the draw from a cigarette and the higher mg Nicotine does help. E.g. I didnt vape all day and actually got a headrush not too long ago with 45mg nic salts.
The suorin air is currently R320 @ Vape Cartel and pods are relatively inexpensive @ R65 for a pod that can be refilled 5 times (in theory) but people are claiming to get more refills.

You could 
a. Buy nicotine salts for DIY 
b. Make normal DIY say at 12 or 18mg.

Just my thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Hello!
> 
> I know this has been discussed before, but due to all the new models every month I have to ask,
> 
> ...


Just FYI, DIY nic salts are available with blckvapour and the flavour mill. Just got one from the flavour mill.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jamie (23/4/18)

Christos said:


> I would recommend what you say is not best.
> 
> A nic salt device depending on which one does mimic the draw from a cigarette and the higher mg Nicotine does help. E.g. I didnt vape all day and actually got a headrush not too long ago with 45mg nic salts.
> The suorin air is currently R320 @ Vape Cartel and pods are relatively inexpensive @ R65 for a pod that can be refilled 5 times (in theory) but people are claiming to get more refills.
> ...



Can recommend the Suorin Air. I don't let the pods run dry so i'm not sure the exact number of refills, but I'd say more than 5. For the juice so far 50/50 has worked best for me (although they actually don't recommend going below 60/40 for leaking, but I haven't had any). 70/30 did not work for me, constant dry hits.

I've tried 35mg Nic salts but it was way too harsh for me, I find 15-20 is enough. Affordability isn't so much of an issue anymore because there are a lot of local ones coming out now at decent prices, you also use a lot less.


----------



## Spyro (23/4/18)

Going to say Joyetech AIO. Can't really go wrong. Not too sure about the eco version. Don't know the difference.


----------



## jaco.vosloo (23/4/18)

Spyro said:


> Going to say Joyetech AIO. Can't really go wrong. Not too sure about the eco version. Don't know the difference.


My experience with the Joyetech has been less than great. Started leaking and spitting after a few months. Eleaf IJUST S gave really good performance... Don't know if it is available in kit form. Eleaf has good coil quality control as opposed to e.g. Smok. 0.5ohm is best for the eleafs. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

@Dietz I suggest that you PM @BumbleBee (owner of The Vape Guy). He'll give you good advice. A friend of mine started vaping recently, using an Innokin Endura T20 which is from The Vape Guy and she absolutely loves it. 

@jaco.vosloo You're right - the iJust S is very good - it was one of the first mods which I bought and I'm still using it. But the iJust 3 has just come on to the market and it's a WOW! I'm getting one from The Vape Guy. Just have a look at it here http://www.eleafworld.com/ijust-3-with-ello-duro/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

jaco.vosloo said:


> My experience with the Joyetech has been less than great. Started leaking and spitting after a few months. Eleaf IJUST S gave really good performance... Don't know if it is available in kit form. Eleaf has good coil quality control as opposed to e.g. Smok. 0.5ohm is best for the eleafs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



The Eleaf iJust S does come in starter kits - in fact it was one of my first proper devices. The iJust 3 is out already. But the coils don't come cheap - R250 ish for a pack of five.


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @jaco.vosloo You're right - the iJust S is very good - it was one of the first mods which I bought and I'm still using it. But the iJust 3 has just come on to the market and it's a WOW! I'm getting one from The Vape Guy. Just have a look at it here http://www.eleafworld.com/ijust-3-with-ello-duro/



Oh my! The new one does look good. I'd probably get away with a pink one. Hahaha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> The Eleaf iJust S does come in starter kits - in fact it was one of my first proper devices. The iJust 3 is out already. But the coils don't come cheap - R250 ish for a pack of five.



@RainstormZA How do you know the price of the coils? I want to order extra coils and Bumblebee told me they're not on the market here yet, even though the mod is.


----------



## acorn (24/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA How do you know the price of the coils? I want to order extra coils and Bumblebee told me they're not on the market here yet, even though the mod is.


https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ust-3-replacement-coils?variant=8122140131448

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

acorn said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ust-3-replacement-coils?variant=8122140131448
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Ahhhhh interesting - thanks a lot @acorn!


----------



## Dietz (24/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Dietz I suggest that you PM @BumbleBee (owner of The Vape Guy). He'll give you good advice. A friend of mine started vaping recently, using an Innokin Endura T20 which is from The Vape Guy and she absolutely loves it.
> 
> @jaco.vosloo You're right - the iJust S is very good - it was one of the first mods which I bought and I'm still using it. But the iJust 3 has just come on to the market and it's a WOW! I'm getting one from The Vape Guy. Just have a look at it here http://www.eleafworld.com/ijust-3-with-ello-duro/


Thanks, Just dropped him a PM!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA How do you know the price of the coils? I want to order extra coils and Bumblebee told me they're not on the market here yet, even though the mod is.



Because that's the price of most EC coils for the iJust S and Melo III - I mean they are compatible for quite a few Eleaf tanks. Not talking about the new IJust 3 coils. And that's why I rebuild my own coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (24/4/18)

Had a chat to BumbleBee and she is going with the Innokin Endura T20 Starter Kit as suggested by BumbleBee.

 I am more excited about converting her to vaping than I am for new Gear!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/4/18)

https://blingsa.co.za/products/eleaf-istick-pico-21700-100w-with-ello-tc-kit-4000mah

100r over budget but comes with everything you need at an amazing price. and great battery life


----------



## Rafique (24/4/18)

for a person coming of cigs, try the twisp cue. within price range and should help curve the craving

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

Rafique said:


> for a person coming of cigs, try the twisp cue. within price range and should help curve the craving


Agree @Rafique, overall size, function and startup/running costs make this my recommended start up device as well. Pods being sold just about everywhere makes it even more attractive.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (24/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Had a chat to BumbleBee and she is going with the Innokin Endura T20 Starter Kit as suggested by BumbleBee.
> 
> I am more excited about converting her to vaping than I am for new Gear!!


Oh no, She is unsure of what she want, end wants me to choose for her. I dont like this as my style might not suite her.

It sounds like she is going for the Joyetech EGO AIO ECO I think Size is why she changed her mind.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (24/4/18)

Personally do not like the EGO AIO, I have one laying around, Flavor is limited, for pungent fruity juices then its a little better, SMOK Pen or I Just or E-leaf pico, along that lines then yeah. SMOK AL 85 not too shabby and compact for ladies


----------



## Andre (24/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Personally do not like the EGO AIO, I have one laying around, Flavor is limited, for pungent fruity juices then its a little better, SMOK Pen or I Just or E-leaf pico, along that lines then yeah. SMOK AL 85 not too shabby and compact for ladies


The EGO AIO is not the same as the EGO AIO ECO.


----------



## jaco.vosloo (24/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Dietz I suggest that you PM @BumbleBee (owner of The Vape Guy). He'll give you good advice. A friend of mine started vaping recently, using an Innokin Endura T20 which is from The Vape Guy and she absolutely loves it.
> 
> @jaco.vosloo You're right - the iJust S is very good - it was one of the first mods which I bought and I'm still using it. But the iJust 3 has just come on to the market and it's a WOW! I'm getting one from The Vape Guy. Just have a look at it here http://www.eleafworld.com/ijust-3-with-ello-duro/


I saw yes! Had no reference though. Good to know its good! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Because that's the price of most EC coils for the iJust S and Melo III - I mean they are compatible for quite a few Eleaf tanks. Not talking about the new IJust 3 coils. And that's why I rebuild my own coils.[/QUOT
> 
> The new iJust 3 coils are completely different from the EC coils and I'm looking forward to trying them.


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

See the iJust 3 coils cost more... Justifies on why rebuilding coils are far much cheaper for those on a budget.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/4/18)

Yes, but the iJust 3 coils are mesh. (Also netted, I think they have 2 options).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Yes, but the iJust 3 coils are mesh. (Also netted, I think they have 2 options).




@aktorsyl @RainstormZA 

I don't suppose anyone can make these coils themselves - yet...

http://www.eleafworld.com/ijust-3-with-ello-duro/

"Reimagined Net Coil and Multihole Coil Systems
The iJust 3 boasts all-new reimagined Net Coil and Multihole Coil systems, presenting an unprecedented vaping experience with ultra flavorful taste and huge clouds."







The text isn't clear, but it says that the coils are Kanthal 0.2ohm and 0.15ohm


----------



## Raindance (25/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @aktorsyl @RainstormZA
> 
> I don't suppose anyone can make these coils themselves - yet...
> 
> ...


@RainstormZA What @Hooked said ^^^^^

Regards


----------



## aktorsyl (25/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @aktorsyl @RainstormZA
> 
> I don't suppose anyone can make these coils themselves - yet...
> 
> ...



Well, you can make your own mesh coils - not for the iJust3, obviously.. but there are many devices out there that use mesh now. You buy mesh spools pretty similarly to the coil wire spools you get at the moment.

Having said that, I'm not convinced mesh is necessarily worth it. I've tried it and it's pretty damn similar to "normal" coils. Takes a loooot of cotton, though.

But to get back to the point @RainstormZA was making - I agree that rebuilding coils is easier on a budget, for sure. Even with the relatively long life you get out of commercial coils lately (3 weeks isn't unheard of), rebuilding still wins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Well, you can make your own mesh coils - not for the iJust3, obviously.. but there are many devices out there that use mesh now. You buy mesh spools pretty similarly to the coil wire spools you get at the moment.
> 
> Having said that, I'm not convinced mesh is necessarily worth it. I've tried it and it's pretty damn similar to "normal" coils. Takes a loooot of cotton, though.
> 
> But to get back to the point @RainstormZA was making - I agree that rebuilding coils is easier on a budget, for sure. Even with the relatively long life you get out of commercial coils lately (3 weeks isn't unheard of), rebuilding still wins.



@aktorsyl Ah! I didn't know that mesh coils can be made. I use commercial coils only. I'm looking forward to trying out the mesh coil though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @aktorsyl @RainstormZA
> 
> I don't suppose anyone can make these coils themselves - yet...
> 
> ...



HW-N and HW-M.

Judging by Google images, they look like rebuildable coils. We now have mesh wire for coil building.




Even the grommets are similar with a contact pin.


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/18)

Finally I found this video...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

